# Lowrance Hook2



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Does not support raster. Not recommended. If you want a budget unit get an Elite Ti instead.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not really looking for super budget, but I do like simplicity, and that' what they are advertising this unit as.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

It's all advertising and marketing. In this case, simple is a nice way of saying inexpensive with few features including limited software capabilities. You get what you pay for. There is no free lunch in anything including chart plotters. It's the least expensive because it is the least capable unit they make. If you get one it surely will be simple in every respect just as advertised. They are not lying. Just remember, simple in terms of many things is often not such a good thing and you would likely find that to be true with respect to any Hook. 

Hook is about as super budget as they come. I run about as expensive a unit as you can get and it's pretty simple for me to operate it. There is nothing complicated about it at all. The inference that more expensive is not simple is not true. The more expensive units just provide you with more options and improved performance and features. My more expensive EVO3 is just plug and play after an initial set up. I just turn it on and I'm in business. It's very simple for the few things I like it to do which is just basically show me some depths and some map pictures and zoom in and out and show me my engine and depth data and make some waypoints.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I get it, I was just hoping for the $800 it was a real upgrade over the last ones. I'll probably end up with a simrad go7, or something similar. Budgets not really an issue, and I do want the nmea2000 network, but don't Need satellite overlay. Thanks.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Elite Ti would be better than a Go


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll check it out thanks. Any other units you think would be decent in the 7"


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Under the Navico flag, for a 7", Carbon is good, HDS gen 3 next and Elite Ti last. Go is not on the list as it has no advantage to the others and is touch only. And if you use data overlay, I would not get any small Simrad unit as the data overlay design is better on Lowrance units. So even though the NSS line is the best overall, I would not opt for that if you use data overlay. If not, NSS is best.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great, thanks


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Great, thanks


Also, keep in mind that smaller units have much lower screen res. A 12" unit has 2.67x the res of a 7" unit. But this is only relevant if you want to see imagery. If you want to run a map only with no imagery it won't make any difference. Or if you run a chart with bad imagery you won't see any difference either as the pixels in the photos are missing and therefore having a more capable screen does nothing as the data is not there to read. Perhaps a hook would be fine for you if you want a map only as it only runs maps with no photos. But if you do that and find the map doesn't work so well afterwards, you will be stuck with it with no ability to upgrade.


----------

